# Slimming World Meal Ideas



## sunshine03

Hi, doing slimming world again for the 3rd time - need to lose a stone to get where I was before I fell pregnant in 2011 but just can't seem to stick to it everyday! Can anyone give me some meal ideas - breakfast I'm fine with its lunch and tea I'm struggling with??!! Xx


----------



## LDC

sunshine03 said:


> Hi, doing slimming world again for the 3rd time - need to lose a stone to get where I was before I fell pregnant in 2011 but just can't seem to stick to it everyday! Can anyone give me some meal ideas - breakfast I'm fine with its lunch and tea I'm struggling with??!! Xx

Hey, have you checked out the website? They have lots of recipes on there, all split into breakfast, lunch, dinner, dessert and snacks. It's really good and free to use. 

Also depending on the plan you're following (extra easy, red or green) you can buy the meal books off ebay for much cheaper :thumbup:

I'm joining back again on Wednesday, good luck to you!

X


----------



## beth_terri

I have things like shepards pie, sticky chicken (slimming world website), coca cola chicken (delicious) gammon eggs and chips, stir fry, jacket pots stuffed with cheese and bacon, curries, spaghetti bolognese, roast pork and roast veggies, chicken with mash and veg, kebabs, fish and chips. 

Lunches are usually bacon, eggs and beans, or tuna salad, savoury rice, ravioli etc etc. I don't have adventurous lunches lol. 

I always have porridge with banana and ss berries. 

If you want any of the recipes let me know and ill pm you x


----------



## Kalia101

There's an unofficial Facebook group on facebook called Slimming world that's brilliant people on there everyday with ideas. Personally I have been doing slimming world for 3 weeks from home and want to lose a stone by 14th June when I go to Ibiza iv lost 6lbs so far in 3 weeks and what I have is: brekki: heb brekki bar, activia fat free yoghurt and fruit. 
Lunches: beans and healthy extra 2x whole meal toast or omelette, baked potatoe, half a melon with strawberrys, berries and far free activia or muller light yoghurt. With my other heb brekki bar 
Dinners: syn free chilli, syn free stir frys, syn free burgers chicken or beef with healthy extra whole meal bun with healthy extra cheese and bacon, syn free chips, 
Dinner, baked potatoes, pasta, spag Bol, casseroles, pulled pork with syn free BBQ sauce 
For syns I have: frozen curly wurly 6 syns, mini milks 1.5 syns, tip tops (free) freddos 5 syns, fudges 5 syns, white and pinks 2.5 syns, 
Also once a week I have a naughty night where we will have a take away to keep it within syns I have Chinese a beef curry 10 syns, boiled rice free, 5 prawn crackers 3.5 syns and I make my chips which are free :) hope this all helps someone :) xxx

P.s I'm following extra easy


----------



## LDC

beth_terri said:


> I have things like shepards pie, sticky chicken (slimming world website), coca cola chicken (delicious) gammon eggs and chips, stir fry, jacket pots stuffed with cheese and bacon, curries, spaghetti bolognese, roast pork and roast veggies, chicken with mash and veg, kebabs, fish and chips.
> 
> Lunches are usually bacon, eggs and beans, or tuna salad, savoury rice, ravioli etc etc. I don't have adventurous lunches lol.
> 
> I always have porridge with banana and ss berries.
> 
> If you want any of the recipes let me know and ill pm you x

Oooo could you pm me the coca cola chicken recipe please? Sounds yummy!


----------

